# Pinned Flood and Drain Section in Hydroponics / Aeroponics Please!



## Phar (Jan 30, 2016)

It would be nice if so as I am a massive fan of this method and would like a dedicated section rather than random threads on it please!


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2016)

we have a dedicated section located here
https://www.rollitup.org/f/hydroponics-aeroponics.50/
https://www.rollitup.org/f/dwc-bubbleponics.92/

Its the 8th forum in our main forum list.


----------



## Phar (Jan 31, 2016)

sunni said:


> we have a dedicated section located here
> https://www.rollitup.org/f/hydroponics-aeroponics.50/
> https://www.rollitup.org/f/dwc-bubbleponics.92/
> 
> Its the 8th forum in our main forum list.


I only see 3

*Aerogardeners 
DWC/ Bubbleponics
Drain-To-Waste Hydro*

I've looked elsewhere and can't see what you're on about. I would expect to see it if anywhere below the list above!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2016)

Phar said:


> I only see 3
> 
> *Aerogardeners
> DWC/ Bubbleponics
> ...


What you want will be found in those three areas

I'm unclear on what you want me to do /asking of me. perhaps our fourm language is a bit off here
do you want a whole dedicated subsection to flood and drained?
or do you want a stickied/pinned thread on flood and drained?


----------



## Phar (Jan 31, 2016)

I guess a link amongst the above list ie in addition to the above 3 as a forth cat. Do you have a link to the pinned thread cos I cant find it still. I think it deserves one don't you?


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2016)

There needs to be enough user attention and threads to create a whole subforum/ new category , if you spread the forum too thin its gets confusing to users where to put threads.
the users will also choose to use more popular areas despite a newer subforum specific to that because no one uses them.
a forth category there just isnt enough interest in the subject to do it that would make it viable to the forum. it has to be an active topic of subject
those three categories are close enough that floor and drain to waste will fit into the subject matter there

if you want a stickied thread about flood and drain to waste like a thread like this but on that specific subject , how to do it, and the benefits , than a user needs to write one
we the mods/admins dont create threads on subject matter, users do, and when users create something thats worth being stickied or pinned to the top of a page we do it.
but someone has to physically write that and put it on our website in order to do that.


----------



## Phar (Jan 31, 2016)

Well I can tell you flood and drain is more popular than drain to waste. Even my local hydro shop admits that they don't sell canna hydro (for drain to waste) for eg as no-one buys it! That's why I don't get why you have one for that yet not for flood and drain. Just saying like. At the end of the day its your site!

Again do you have a link to pinned thread as I can't find it in search or forum main page? Thanks


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2016)

Phar said:


> Well I can tell you flood and drain is more popular than drain to waste. Even my local hydro shop admits that they don't sell canna hydro (for drain to waste) for eg as no-one buys it! That's why I don't get why you have one for that yet not for flood and drain. Just saying like. At the end of the day its your site!
> 
> Again do you have a link to pinned thread as I can't find it in search or forum main page? Thanks


Maybe we have a communication error here... I will write this out maybe a bit better to help you understand ?

I said the subject topic / what your looking for falls in those three category areas
You will have to search the forum to find what you're looking for

We rely on users to create the content here our mod and admin staff do not create the content on the website

If there is not a pinned or stickied thread on floor to drain than no one has created one that is worth being pinned or stickied

That doesn't mean there aren't threads on the subject that just means there isn't a dedicated well written thread on the topic that is worth being pinned/ stickied

A pinned / stickied thread is an actual thread created by a user who has content written inside
What you created here is a thread

A subforum or forum area or category is an area that holds several different threads by users it's an area where you can post threads

We have 3 subforums for the general topic of aeroponics/ hydro
We will not create another sub forum for this topic area
When we spread our forum too thin with too many subforums the users get confused on where to place threads

These three areas don't generate enough user content on our forums
To create a whole nother subforum in this area users will not use it
The topic has to be extremely popular before making a whole subforum dedicated to the topic
We need to keep our subforums General enough under topic ranges to include bigger topics and smaller topics 

The three categories I linked you are where you will want to look for your specific topic area
That's what we have for you that's where you should look 


Hope this is written more clear for you


----------



## Phar (Feb 3, 2016)

OK


----------

